# Grease spill



## gary702 (Jun 9, 2014)

My Grease catcher bucket was knocked over on my back yard cement slab.

What are my best options for clean up?


----------



## frog1369 (Jun 9, 2014)

You didn't say how long it's been, but I had something similar happen to me in the past.  First thing, kitty litter or Sorb-All as soon as you can will help.  Leave that on for a short while, sweep it off and squirt the whole area with Dawn dish soap.  Brush that into the concrete some, then pressure wash it off.  I did this after my grill spewed grease all over my deck because I didn't have the drip tray all the way in and you couldn't tell it happened afterward.


----------



## padronman (Jun 9, 2014)

Simple Green works awesome as well.  As said before Kitty Litter to soak up what you can.


----------



## davidsb (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh man, I’m sorry I didn’t get to this sooner. Those grease buckets can be a pain. I’ve heard some people say that you can use kitty litter to clean up things like that, but I’ve always kept some spill absorbent products around the house—just in case. I use SpillFix because it’s a natural product for use outside.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 31, 2014)

there is aproduct called "POUR AND RESTORE" that worked great for me on an oil leak on my garage floor.


----------

